# 2012-2013 Upland Game Guidebook



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

http://wildlife.utah.gov/dwr/hunting/gu ... ebook.html

Above is the link to the 2012-2013 Utah Upland Game and Turkey Guidebook. Download it, read it, refer to it often. And quit being lazy and asking questions on here with the answers printed as plain as day in the guidebook. Remember, ignorance is not an acceptable excuse to a conservation officer.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

PS- Could a mod please sticky the proc to the top of this sub-forum?


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Not that I don't think its a good idea, but the procs are already in the guidebar to the left.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Another good idea is to put them on your smartphone. I keep all the guidebooks and area maps on my phone for the odd time a question comes up.


-DallanC


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

InvaderZim said:


> Not that I don't think its a good idea, but the procs are already in the guidebar to the left.


Its too hidden for those who keep asking the same questions over and over. Of course, it could have a flashing neon sign around it and some people still would not notice it was there.


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Thats the thing, if we put them up as stickies then nobody reads them. They done studies and stuff...


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I have found that even if a person has the guide book right in front of them that they will come onto a forum and ask for help instead of reading it. 
It's a lot like never stepping foot into a hunting area and knowing nothing about it and then drawing a tag just to come on here and ask about the hunt that they have drawn.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Critter said:


> I have found that even if a person has the guide book right in front of them that they will come onto a forum and ask for help instead of reading it.
> It's a lot like never stepping foot into a hunting area and knowing nothing about it and then drawing a tag just to come on here and ask about the hunt that they have drawn.


So what you guys are saying is the best way to help them is to quit giving them fish, and start teaching them how to fish? Novel idea there. Rather than getting my dander up, I'll start replying with "Its in the guidebook".


----------



## jeff788 (Aug 7, 2009)

So.... anyone know what time dove shooting hours close tonight???


----------



## Moostickles (Mar 11, 2010)

jeff788 said:


> So.... anyone know what time dove shooting hours close tonight???





Chaser said:


> "Its in the guidebook".


----------

